# GHB as a supplement for bodybuilders



## nasty1980 (Jul 7, 2013)

What is your opinion of using GHB to sleep at night. Also what doseage for bodybuilders?

It was used a supplement back in the 90s before it got into the gay/party science as a drug.


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 7, 2013)

Was for deep sleep. many said boosted Gh secretion . I have way more experience with Ghb than I wish I did.. I've seen way to many problems with ghb use. Very dangerous for someone that is not familiar with effects. A person can be asleep at the wheel and kill self or others and never know it. penalties are very stiff as main stream public has labled it as a date rape drug. One other thing the high sodium content is unhealthy. (other componate that causes the exotherm)I'd steer clear nowadays. I get guys popping in now and then asking about it and I just tell them I don't mess with it at all... Oh one more thing unreacted gamma butyrol lactone is a known carcinogen. So if you are a do it yourselfer and do things wrong you can end up ingesting raw lactone. Nasty nasty nasty... T


----------



## FordFan (Jul 7, 2013)

Stuff would tear you up!  Stay away from it. It's pretty much a rec drug.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 8, 2013)

kingtung said:


> What is your opinion of using GHB to sleep at night. Also what doseage for bodybuilders?
> 
> It was used a supplement back in the 90s before it got into the gay/party science as a drug.



Best for most to avoid. It's more of a rec drug than anything else.


----------



## nasty1980 (Jul 8, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Was for deep sleep. many said boosted Gh secretion . I have way more experience with Ghb than I wish I did.. I've seen way to many problems with ghb use. Very dangerous for someone that is not familiar with effects. A person can be asleep at the wheel and kill self or others and never know it. penalties are very stiff as main stream public has labled it as a date rape drug. One other thing the high sodium content is unhealthy. (other componate that causes the exotherm)I'd steer clear nowadays. I get guys popping in now and then asking about it and I just tell them I don't mess with it at all... Oh one more thing unreacted gamma butyrol lactone is a known carcinogen. So if you are a do it yourselfer and do things wrong you can end up ingesting raw lactone. Nasty nasty nasty... T


Ok assuming i wont take the 'no dont use it' advice. And have pure GHB.

In your experience, do you believe it to be worthwhile IFF (if & only if), you use ED (effective dose) instead of a LD (lethal dose). 

And what would this be for ~100kg bodybuilder.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 8, 2013)

kingtung said:


> Ok assuming i wont take the 'no dont use it' advice. And have pure GHB.
> 
> In your experience, do you believe it to be worthwhile IFF (if & only if), you use ED (effective dose) instead of a LD (lethal dose).
> 
> ...



I have used it extensively and found that if you use it in the evening only and In small amounts it can really work well. However there is abuse potential. I would often use .5ml at a time. Most of the time it enhance my mood. Made me feel like I had some beer. But it doesn't affect your motor skills. If you double the dose however it becomes dangerous. For example .5 ml is fine but 1 ml will make you very sleepy. 5 ml may make you pass out. Mixing with alcohol is terrible because both are depressants and slow heart rate. 
Enjoy it just don't abuse it.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 9, 2013)

Horrible, horrible stuff...if used for a while can cause You to depend on it due to consistant HIGH anxiety


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 9, 2013)

I used and abused the hell out of that shit. For me it's not worth it. I always end up taking too much. It was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## sportyguy (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd go out and drink while my body builder friends that did that instead of drink. They be so f#cked up! But they be set for the whole night on just a little dose. They said they save 1000's(in one night) of calories not drinking. I get the point. Never tried it tho. But they have mentioned they do use it to sleep. Just got to respect how powerful that stuff is.


----------



## ericraven (Jul 9, 2013)

kingtung said:


> Ok assuming i wont take the 'no dont use it' advice. And have pure GHB.
> 
> In your experience, do you believe it to be worthwhile IFF (if & only if), you use ED (effective dose) instead of a LD (lethal dose).
> 
> And what would this be for ~100kg bodybuilder.



Sounds like you want to justify using it to yourself. It is not very effective at all. There you go, now you just have to say you want to use it recreationally. 

Addiction to this "drug" is very high, but please go fuck yourself up anyway on it. Have fun!


----------



## Cerberus777 (Jul 9, 2013)

I used it as you described back in early 90...sleep during the week.  Calorie free fun on the weekends.  I had 3 weeks of panic attacks and insomnia.  Worst withdraw ive ever been through(rumors of people dying from the withdraw could be real) I've quit smoking and cocaine and the withdraw was a walk in the park compared to GHB


----------



## redbrown (Aug 17, 2013)

*****


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 17, 2013)

redbrown said:


> Where can I get it? I've always wanted to try it. I live in NY.



I nominate this post for worst of 2013, b/c I highly doubt anyone will post anything worse in the next 3.5 months


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 17, 2013)

It destroyed my  girlfriends sons brain and organs ..if anyone takes it now a days after all research they are douchebags.get a life...
..where can i get? What a pathetic question...


----------



## redbrown (Aug 17, 2013)

****


----------



## ericraven (Aug 17, 2013)

Its horribly addictive, and the benefits are small if any. This might as well be considered a recreational drug thread.


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 17, 2013)

redbrown said:


> Google it is.



2 posts on a bodybuilding board trying to acquire rec drugs...I hope a MOD bans Your stupid ass


----------



## thebrick (Aug 17, 2013)

I used this stuff back in the 90's. I used it to sleep. I feel like I ended up hooked on it always using a little more and more. When I came off, it was like having the DT's for days. I would def stay away from it.

Redbrown, if you mention "where can I get this" again you are gone.


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 17, 2013)

As far as the bodybuilding benefits i saw /see none. If you mean for recovery wise for sleep there are way better choices. As far as pure ghb how ya gonna
 accomplish that? It;s very easy to make. i could whip it up in under 10 minutes to perfect ph. Thing is not all people will do it"right"
Take a note from guys Like paul demayo etc. You are a bodybuilder.
Don't allow a potential lynchpin into your life . Next thing you will be asking about using "nubes"(nubain).   Just steer clear.... T


----------

